

Google Talk Goes Down, Suffers Outage Across the World - rajupp
http://techpp.com/2012/07/26/google-talk-goes-down-suffers-outage-across-the-world/

======
debacle
This is one of those times when you realize you depend almost entirely on a
third party to run your business, and you didn't even know it.

------
tzaman
This site is so littered with ads it's hard to see what it says. Good thing
the title says it all.

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
This is much better
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1343343599000&iid=a6fb32beebebf8e85b0c986b09a4e69d)

